# weekly range day with friend



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

me and a buddy of mine have made a habit of going and shooting at our local indoor range at least once every 2 weeks. he has a kimber 1911 eclipse .45acp, and heres what i managed to do at 10 yards with 15 rounds...he is on the forum, so adam if u read this speak up for ur beautiful gun lol










knox


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Kimber 1911's are starting to grow on me. Very nice.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice grouping. My Kimber 1911 is the most accurate gun of my collection.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet shooting.

Did you shoot a smaller group than he did with his gun??? LOL

I hate when I do that... :smt033

Jeff


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

lol we both have our days, i think i claimed that day hahaha but needles to say i would not want to be on the other side of his sights. were trying to get him ready for his carry permit class so we have been doing the 3 7 and 14 yard shooting. he will be shooting his kimber that day as well. i love 1911's its next on my list


----------



## crashmajic (Dec 3, 2008)

I will give it to him, he got me that day. But I am pretty sure that I would have got my permit that day. Just wanna keep practicing until I am completely comfortable with the gun. I'm just proud that u didn't exaggerate the distance Knox.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Good shooting. 
Ahh..I just Got to love a good 1911. They just feel so good in my hand. I have six of them and could easily have six more :smt033


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

why dont u send one of those my way lol i think 5 is a good number:smt033


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

speaking of getting a ccl, does anyone know the requirements for ccl in nc? is it 6" group at 7 yards? not sure, thanks!


----------

